# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  MikroTik RBLDF-5nD - Feeder Όλα σε ένα από την MikroTik!

## tsatasos

Ενδιαφέρον θα έλεγα:

MikroTik RBLDF-5nD, LDF 5, 9dBi, 25dBm, 600MHz, 64MB, 5GHz, 1xEthernet, L3

----------


## nvak

Ιδανικό για μας. 
Το δοκίμασε κανένας ?

Antenna beam width: 17°
Μάλλον είναι λίγο για τα δορυφορικά. Λογικά θα τα υποφωτίζει.

----------


## tsatasos

Όχι, ακόμα Νίκο δεν είναι διαθέσιμο από την Mikrotik.
Μάλλον μέσα στον Ιανουάριο.

Κ εγώ αυτό είδα, ότι είναι 9dBi.
Τα feeder που χρησιμοποιούμε δεν είναι 14dBi?

----------


## grigoris

να αρχιζουμε να γυριζουμε τα πιατα στην κανονικη τους θεση...?  ::

----------


## tom111

Αυτο βλέπω Γρηγόρη  ::

----------


## senius

Για εδώ στην Αττική, με πολλαπλούς bb κόμβους, ... τι διαφορά και τι επηρεασμό θα έχει η εκπομπή/λήψη δέσμης αυτού του MikroTik RBLDF-5nD σχετικά με το κλασικό πιάτο/feeder/cm9/r52nm κλπ ... οπού χρησιμοποιούμε? Τι tx θα πρέπει να επιλέξουμε παραπάνω, σε δαύτο?

Μέχρι τώρα καλό ακούγεται το προϊόν με τα χαρακτηριστικά του,.... αλλά....

Φέρτε μου 15 x από δαύτα ---> να τα δοκιμάσω σε Ν, να τα δοκιμάσω/συγκρίνω ταυτόχρονα σε πραγματικές συνθήκες στον κόμβο μου και σε πραγματικό τραφικ, και μετά να σας ενημερώσω σε ccq και επηρεασμούς στο τι γίνεται σχετικά με τα παρόν οπού χρησιμοποιώ (κλασικό πιάτο/feeder/cm9/r52nm και mikrotik x86, v6.xx, 13 link σε Ν και 2 σε Α, σε 1 ταρατσοπισι)!!!!
Σε αναμονή από εσάς και από την mikrotik!!!

*ΕΝΔΙΤ :* μετά τα αποτελέσματα οπού θα σας ενημερώσω άμεσα γι αυτά, ο εξοπλισμός που θα μου παραχωρήσετε για δοκιμή .... κατάσχεται/χαρίζεται για καλούς κι εύλογους λόγους του AWMN δικτύου μας και της ομαλής δρομολόγησης του !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ::  ::  ::  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ::  ::  :Stick Out Tongue:  ::  αστειεύομαι!!

----------


## nvak

> Όχι, ακόμα Νίκο δεν είναι διαθέσιμο από την Mikrotik.
> Μάλλον μέσα στον Ιανουάριο.
> 
> Κ εγώ αυτό είδα, ότι είναι 9dBi.
> Τα feeder που χρησιμοποιούμε δεν είναι 14dBi?


9dbi είναι και τα δικά μας.

----------


## Convict

> Για εδώ στην Αττική, με πολλαπλούς bb κόμβους, ... τι διαφορά και τι επηρεασμό θα έχει η εκπομπή/λήψη δέσμης αυτού του MikroTik RBLDF-5nD σχετικά με το κλασικό πιάτο/feeder/cm9/r52nm κλπ ... οπού χρησιμοποιούμε? Τι tx θα πρέπει να επιλέξουμε παραπάνω, σε δαύτο?
> 
> Μέχρι τώρα καλό ακούγεται το προϊόν με τα χαρακτηριστικά του,.... αλλά....
> 
> Φέρτε μου 15 x από δαύτα ---> να τα δοκιμάσω σε Ν, να τα δοκιμάσω/συγκρίνω ταυτόχρονα σε πραγματικές συνθήκες στον κόμβο μου και σε πραγματικό τραφικ, και μετά να σας ενημερώσω σε ccq και επηρεασμούς στο τι γίνεται σχετικά με τα παρόν οπού χρησιμοποιώ (κλασικό πιάτο/feeder/cm9/r52nm και mikrotik x86, v6.xx, 13 link σε Ν και 2 σε Α, σε 1 ταρατσοπισι)!!!!
> Σε αναμονή από εσάς και από την mikrotik!!!
> 
> *ΕΝΔΙΤ :* μετά τα αποτελέσματα οπού θα σας ενημερώσω άμεσα γι αυτά, ο εξοπλισμός που θα μου παραχωρήσετε για δοκιμή .... κατάσχεται/χαρίζεται για καλούς κι εύλογους λόγους του AWMN δικτύου μας και της ομαλής δρομολόγησης του !!!  αστειεύομαι!!


Κώστα απλά το τερμάτισες.....

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι το " _αστειεύομαι!!_ " πηγαίνει για όλο το Post σου.

----------


## senius

Εννοείται Γιώργο , ναι το " _αστειεύομαι!!_ " πηγαίνει για όλο το Post μου !!

Πάντως το MikroTik RBLDF-5nD, φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον κομμάτι. Θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσω σύντομα.

----------


## grigoris

Το δοκιμασε κανεις να μας πει εντυπωσεις σε σχεση με feeder?

https://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?t=116469
Εδω αναφερθηκε χειροτερη σηματοδοσια σε σχεση με SXT σε ρολο feeder σε 60αρι πιατο. Δε σημαινει τπτ αυτο βεβαια χωρις ακριβεις πληροφοριες για τη δοκιμη (πολυ πιθανο να ηταν ολα σε default Tx οποτε η διαφορα στην αποδοση να ηταν μονο η διαφορα στα specs)

----------


## geolos

Καλησπέρα
Δεν εχω κάνει συγκρίσει... Το δοκίμασα ομως σε απόσταση 60χλμ και έπιασε -65 signal με καλο ccq


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## tsatasos

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο Κώστας sv1gsd το έβαλε σε μακρινό λινκ πάνω από 50χλμ, στο οποίο προηγουμένως είχε sxt με πατέντα σε πιάτο κ είδε βελτίωση 2-3dB.

----------


## nvak

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο Κώστας sv1gsd το έβαλε σε μακρινό λινκ πάνω από 50χλμ, στο οποίο προηγουμένως είχε sxt με πατέντα σε πιάτο κ είδε βελτίωση 2-3dB.


Λογικό. Το stx με τα 16dBi υποφωτίζει το πιάτο. Το LDF 5 με τα 9dBi είναι σχεδιασμένο για πιάτο. 
Τελικά τα δοκίμασε κανένας σε ζευγάρι ?

----------


## tsatasos

Μόλις έκανα ένα λινκ 1.1χλμ με 2 LDF και 2 80αρια πιάτα και στο bt test udp one way 240Mbps με nv2 tdma=2 και κλειδωμένο 300/300.

Για τα λεφτά του είναι ότι καλύτερο για μένα. Απλά έχει 100αρα κάρτα...

----------


## geolos

Και εμενα ζευγάρι LDF σε 80ρια πιάτα 60χλμ απόσταση παιζει άψογα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## grigoris

Και για troubleshooting ειναι καλο γιατι με μια κινηση αντικαθιστας mpci, pigtail, coaxial, feeder, connectors.
Για λινκ εχει το μειονεκτημα οτι εχει πλαστικο περιβλημα.

----------


## nvak

> Και για troubleshooting ειναι καλο γιατι με μια κινηση αντικαθιστας mpci, pigtail, coaxial, feeder, connectors.
> Για λινκ εχει το μειονεκτημα οτι εχει πλαστικο περιβλημα.


Me 50€ έχεις ξεμπερδέψει με τα πιθανά RF προβλήματα και έχεις λίνκ σε Ν.
Είχα πιο παλιά ετοιμάσει μία λύση "όλα σε ένα" (RB711g + feeder Ν) που ήταν λίγο φτηνότερη από την κλασική υλοποίηση του Ν, αλλά το RBLDF-5nD είναι πολύ πιο φτηνό.
Αν αποδειχτεί αξιόπιστο στο θέμα της αντοχής, πρέπει να εγκαταλείψουμε τις κλασικές υλοποιήσεις.

----------

